# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Norditropin Doses HELP PLEASE

## Greek Deca

Hi Guys well I just have a quick Question my first GH cycle and I just got some Norditropin Nordilet Pens 5mg/1.5ml now on the pen it has a 1234 numbering system can some one PLEASE help out and explain to me were I got to turn it to for 2 Iu as I will be doing a 4iu hit with 2 in the morning and 2 PWO or even what each Number is in Iu? I bought them from the Pharmacy without a hitch but I cant work it out :Hmmmm:  If some one can help it will be much APPRECIATED....

----------


## alextg

As it says in their site , 2iu=0,66mg is 10 clicks .... hope that helps ...

----------


## Greek Deca

Thanks mate I have just had a look at there site and cant seem to find it were it says it but 10 clicks damn its going to be a VERY EXPENSIVE cycle and I think im going to need more than 10 pens then to take me through summer the things we do...

----------


## alextg

Yeap ... thats pharm grade hgh and it costs alot ... saw prices from pharmacy here in Greece and that pen you got costs alot ! In the pen you got its 10 clicks , if you get an other pen its less clicks , but i guess the next pen , the 10mg one costs double the money so its the same thing ...

----------


## ***xxx***

http://www.norditropin-us.com/tools/...asp?ml=parents

----------


## ganu

> Hi Guys well I just have a quick Question my first GH cycle and I just got some Norditropin Nordilet Pens 5mg/1.5ml now on the pen it has a 1234 numbering system can some one PLEASE help out and explain to me were I got to turn it to for 2 Iu as I will be doing a 4iu hit with 2 in the morning and 2 PWO or even what each Number is in Iu? I bought them from the Pharmacy without a hitch but I cant work it out If some one can help it will be much APPRECIATED....


 the 1234 is the i u s

----------


## Greek Deca

> http://www.norditropin-us.com/tools/...asp?ml=parents


Hi fellows thanks for the feedback I just read it but it seems i have a different pen the one on there site has got increments of 0.025-1.5 my one has only got 1,2,3,4 so whats up with that??? Ganu How sure are you about that man because a few posts up I was told to turn it 10 clicks? Any one that has used one like mine please let me know because come monday Im starting the cycle 
Again Thanks for the feedback

----------


## Greek Deca

Anyone that has used these 5mg pens your info would be Appreciated..

----------


## Legolas

Hey man i also wanna start my HGH cycle on monday and i also got Norditropin Nordilet like yours just a few hours ago  :Big Grin:  , as far as i know i have been told by my cousin whom has used these pens quite a lot that every 5 clicks are 1 IU , now according to the leaflet 5 clicks are equal to from 0.30 - 0.36 mg and if you visit the following website http://www.novonordisk.com/therapy_a...ion_module.asp , input 0.30 or 0.36 or anything in between in the YELLOW pen if you have the 5mg/1.5ml like the ones i do and youll get for every 0.30 to 0.36mg = 1 IU = 5 clicks . which meens 5 clicks = 1 IU , 10= 2IUs etc....

----------


## Greek Deca

THANK YOU MATE thats all I wanted and finaly started my HGH cycle today 2 days on 1 day off Im only going to inject in the morning 2 Iu for the first week then 4 IU after that or should I just go straight to 4 Iu?And also what do you guys think is it better to break it up and do 2IU in the morning(11am I know its not really morning but I get to sleep late 4am) and then another 2Iu PWO (6pm)? 
THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS

----------


## PT

thats some really good hgh. 10 pens is only 250ius so you will need more but i asure you it will be worth it

----------


## Legolas

> THANK YOU MATE thats all I wanted and finaly started my HGH cycle today 2 days on 1 day off Im only going to inject in the morning 2 Iu for the first week then 4 IU after that or should I just go straight to 4 Iu?And also what do you guys think is it better to break it up and do 2IU in the morning(11am I know its not really morning but I get to sleep late 4am) and then another 2Iu PWO (6pm)? 
> THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS


2 IU's first thing when you wake up but the other 2 i dont really know the best time to make them , but i dont think PWO is a good idea post or pre workout are not such a good idea , also never take GH right before bed

Read this article it will help you a lot http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=265314

----------


## Legolas

> thats some really good hgh. 10 pens is only 250ius so you will need more but i asure you it will be worth it


there are 3 types of pens , yellow green and orange i think , which one do you meen ?

----------


## alextg

> there are 3 types of pens , yellow green and orange i think , which one do you meen ?


norditropin pens comes in 3 different pens ... each have different dosage ... thats the only difference ...

----------


## Legolas

> norditropin pens comes in 3 different pens ... each have different dosage ... thats the only difference ...


That's what i meen he said that 10 pens = 250IUs while the yellow pen contains 15IUs wich meens 10 yellow pens = 150IUs

----------


## mdjfoss80

> Hi Guys well I just have a quick Question my first GH cycle and I just got some Norditropin Nordilet Pens 5mg/1.5ml now on the pen it has a 1234 numbering system can some one PLEASE help out and explain to me were I got to turn it to for 2 Iu as I will be doing a 4iu hit with 2 in the morning and 2 PWO or even what each Number is in Iu? I bought them from the Pharmacy without a hitch but I cant work it out If some one can help it will be much APPRECIATED....


hey bro, just got the 10mg per 1.5ml norditropin pens, have you figured out the dosages yet. i'm trying to take 4 to 5 iu's a day and trying to figure out how many clicks to do. appreciate any help boss

----------


## Back In Black

> hey bro, just got the 10mg per 1.5ml norditropin pens, have you figured out the dosages yet. i'm trying to take 4 to 5 iu's a day and trying to figure out how many clicks to do. appreciate any help boss


Great first post bumping a 5 year old thread!

Maybe you should start your own?!?!

----------

